
Tooll2: an open source solution for creating interactive 3d animations - corysama
http://tooll.io
======
corysama
Not my project. Found via /r/demoscene.

I'm getting conflicting info about it's license. The front page and video say
"free for non-commercial use". But, Github Licenses.txt says MIT, and a recent
forum announcement says "That’s why we picked the MIT-license, which means you
can use tooll.io for all your projects – including commercial ones – without
releasing your source-code."

[http://forums.tooll.io/t/finally-tooll-io-v2-5-is-
publicly-r...](http://forums.tooll.io/t/finally-tooll-io-v2-5-is-publicly-
released-as-open-source/12)

